# moral / ética



## Bränditon

Hola, amigos, gracias por su atención. La verdad es que me confunde un poco la diferencia entre estas dos palabras, ya que tienen mucha relación. He estado buscando en Internet, y, al parecer, la diferencia entre una y otra es sutil; como dije, sus significados están relacionados. 

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a matizar la diferencia entre éstas; todo con el fin de verlo desde diferentes puntos de vista. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre moral y ética?

Saluditos.


----------



## Bark

A mí me enseñaron, en un colegio católico, que la ética es intrínseca a la condición humana y la moral es, por así decirlo, el nombre que recibe la interpretación religiosa (sea la religión que sea) de dicha ética.

No sé si será la correcta. ¿Qué opináis?

Un saludo.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola:

Siempre he comprendido la moral como un conjunto de normas que indican la conducta que las personas tienen que tomar.
La ética es el estudio científico y filosófico de la moral.
Mientras que la ética trata de la razón y depende de la filosofía la moral se relaciona con el comportamiento.

A ver qué dicen los otros
Saludos
Isa


----------



## criptexblanco

La ética es universal, y una sola. Es la teoría, y se supone que es invariable.
La moral es la práctica que depende de muchos factores, ya sea cultural, religioso, etc.
Espero que haya servido de ayuda este post. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bränditon

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Ahora me hago una idea más clara de ello. Saluditos.


----------



## alexander chica

Saludos seÑor@s. Muy interesante el foro y respuestas muy concretas e interesantes. Mi pregunta es la siguiente si ETICA viene de _etos _que significa ACTUAR no entiendo porque la moral la relacionan con la practik, el actuar. Solo dejo esto para que nos cuestionemos un poco + ya que tambien me asalta la duda hace ratones. Dios los bendiga.


----------



## elineo

La palabra griega etos (_ήθος_ ítos o ízos) en griego significa el caracter, la contextura moral. No se el sentido exacto en español, pero en griego no tiene el sentido de actuar.


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Qué lujo, contar con un griego verdadero en el foro, que nos evita tener que consultar el tesauro greco! 
Saludos.


----------



## elineo

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Qué lujo, contar con un griego verdadero en el foro, que nos evita tener que consultar el tesauro greco!
> Saludos.



Gracias, creo que la lengua española es un tesauro contemporáneo international. Me gusta mucho.

Saludos desde Atenas


----------



## balduino

Buenos días. 

Los dos términos se emplean cuando se habla de sistemas de valores, pero parece como si utilizáramos "ética" para referirnos a ámbitos más concretos, en cierto modo objetivables: la ética del trabajo, la ética del deporte... O también para eludir las complicaciones o el peso de la palabra "moral", que a muchas personas les suena demasiado trascendente o simplemente molesta, o incluso como algo que alguien quiere imponerle.  
Sin embargo el sentimiento moral es consustancial a la persona. Solo hay que buscarlo. No creo que pueda decirse que matar sea algo meramente falto de ética, sino inmoral.


----------



## alexander chica

muchas gracias señores por sus aclaraciones, son de gran valor. es agradable encontrar personas DE LAS CUALES SE PUEDE APRENDER. ahora si me keda claro e ire a discutir con mi profesor de humanidades sobre el origen y significado de la palabra etica, muchas gracias DIOS LOS BENDIGA.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Lamento llegar tarde pero es asunto que me interesa. Yo creo (y veo en mi tarea diaria) que la ética es de raíz laica, no determinada por religión alguna, mientras que la moral siempre va referida a una determinada religión.
Éticamernte uno puede comer cualquier alimento que haya adquirido legítimamente pero moralmente los musulmanes y judíos no pueden comer cerdo, los católicos no pueden comer carne en Viernes Santo, etc, etc.
Siendo la ética de raíz laica, el aborto, permitido por la legislación española, es ético (siempre que se den los presupuestos que la ley marca) aunque no sea moral para católicos y otras confesiones cristianas. En el mismo sentido, las relaciones sexuales entre adultos que consienten resultan admisibles éticamente como expresiones de libertad pero rechazables moralmente desde varias religiones, más bien creo que desde todas. 
Por tanto, la frontera entre lo ético y lo moral la situaría justamente en un filtro añadido a la ética desde creencias religiosas: la ética es más amplia que la moral, la moral es más estrecha que la ética. Por ejemplo, no ir a misa un domingo es inmoral y constitutivo de pecado mortal para un católico pero resulta por completo indiferente desde la persepctiva ética; en el caso concreto de España la ética viene fijada por la Constitución y leyes derivadas; luego, desde determinados planteamientos religiosos, hay actos que resultan admisibles éticamente pero son inmorales desde el catolicismo.


----------



## Södertjej

Según ese planteamiento que aportas, un ateo no tiene moral ni puede cometer o considerar ciertos actos inmorales, sólo faltar a la ética. 

No me cuadra, porque un ateo puede perfectamente considerar inmorales actos diversos sin tener una religión que le diga cuáles son. Otra cosa es que ciertas religiones afirmen ser los poseedores (y valedores) de los valores morales, pero que digan eso y que eso sea verdad es otro cantar.


----------



## alexander chica

apollo el hecho de que la moral no solo  viene de lo religioso piezo en medio de mi ignorancia que viene mas de nuestra "domesticacion" lo que no inculcaron nuestros padres. bueno-malo. correcto-incorrecto, entre otras. o algo así.


----------



## piraña utria

alexander chica said:


> Apoyo el hecho de que la moral no solo viene de lo religioso. Pienso en medio de mi ignorancia que viene más de nuestra "domesticación" de lo que nos inculcaron nuestros padres: bueno-malo, correcto-incorrecto, entre otras. O algo así.


 
No olvides revisar la corrección ortográfica de lo que escribes paisano: la mayoría de las personas que leen este foro están aprendiendo lenguas extranjeras desde su punto de vista.

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Transcribo del DRAE las acepciones pertinentes y luego comento.

*moral.*
1.adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las acciones o caracteres de las personas, desde el punto de vista de la bondad o malicia.
3. adj. Que no concierne al orden jurídico, sino al *fuero interno* o al respeto humano. 
4. f. Ciencia que trata del bien en general, y de las acciones humanas en orden a su bondad o malicia.

*ético1, ca.* 
2. adj. Recto, conforme a la moral.
4. f. Parte de la filosofía que trata de la moral y de las obligaciones del hombre.
5. f. Conjunto de normas morales que rigen la conducta (exteriorización de los actos) humana. _Ética profesional._

Creo conveniente distinguir/separar los conceptos de moral y de religión (aunque muchas de las reglas religiosas puedan estar basadas en la moral y otras no).

*La ética* es aquella parte de la moral que trasciende el ámbito privado. Es decir, que toma estado público.
De esta manera podemos decir que lo jurídico es un mínimo de ética que sanciona determinadas transgresiones a la moral pública (ética).

*La moral* es más abarcativa que la ética, pues comprende toda la actividad humana, trascienda o no trascienda al exterior; cuando trasciende, esa conducta resulta alcanzada por la ética.

Por ejemplo:
Una persona que está en su casa, a solas, ingiere gran cantidad de alcohol, se emborracha, arma un griterío que nadie oye (por la razón que sea), y además se masturba. Esta conducta podrá ser considerada (tal vez) inmoral; pero en la medida en que no trascienda al ámbito público, no será antiética.
Si los mismos hechos toman estado público, o bien la persona los realiza en la vía pública/calle, en ese caso sí son antiéticos.

*Resumiendo:*
La moral, en sentido estricto, hace referencia a las acciones/pensamientos privados de las personas.
(Esto se ve reflejado así en diferentes Cartas Magnas de los Estados, a partir de la Revolución Francesa –y si se quiere, desde unos años antes, en la de los EE.UU. de América-).

Aclaro entonces que mientras la moral resulta abarcativa de su propio campo y de todo lo ético, lo ético es sólo una parte de la moral (la que trasciende al público). 
No obstante, dado su amplísimo campo muchas veces se usan ambos términos como sinónimos.


----------



## clares3

"Según ese planteamiento que aportas, un ateo no tiene moral ni puede cometer o considerar ciertos actos inmorales, sólo faltar a la ética."
Niego categóricamente que de lo que yo dije se pueda extraer esta conclusión.


----------



## Juan Nadie

clares3 said:


> Yo creo que la ética es de raíz laica, no determinada por religión alguna, mientras que la moral siempre va referida a una determinada religión.





clares3 said:


> "Según ese planteamiento que aportas, un ateo no tiene moral ni puede cometer o considerar ciertos actos inmorales, sólo faltar a la ética."
> Niego categóricamente que de lo que yo dije se pueda extraer esta conclusión.


Sí se puede. Y sin necesidad de citar el resto del texto. Quizás no era lo que querías escribir o quizás malinterpreto lo que escribiste, pero sí se puede extraer esa conclusión.
De todas formas, si no era esa la idea que querías transmitir, siempre podías haber tratado de explicar cuál era la idea que sí trataba de dar tu mensaje. Todavía puedes.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos, estimado JuanNadie
El asunto merecería todo un tratado, impropio de este foro.
La idea de que quien no tiene moral (recuerda que vinculé la moral a lo religioso) carece por completo de ética fue muy difundida en España por la dictadura nacionalcatólica que nos tocó padecer. Es una idea antigua como el mundo mismo dado que los primeros códigos penales de nuestro entorno cultural (Hammurabi, Éxodo, Deuteronomio, Levítico, Números...) eran formulaciones religiosas; hoy sigue siendo así en países musulmanes donde impera la Sharia, es decir, el Corán como regulación jurídica de la sociedad.
Una vez aceptado el carácter laico del Estado, que ha de mantenerse al margen de pronunciamientos religiosos, las normas de conducta del ser humano las regula la ley penal y, en parte, la administrativa. 
La ética laica que impone el Estado coincide básicamente con la mayoría de las  morales al uso: el homicidio, las lesiones, el robo, la violación, etc, son delitos en todos los países civilizados y también son pecados desde la óptica moral de cristianos, judíos y musulmanes, por citar las tres religiones más importantes en el entorno occidental. Pero para un musulmán radical es moral matar infieles (os recuerdo el testamento de Atta, el piloto principal del atentado contra las Torres Gemelas, que podéis encontrar en internet) por más que sea una falta de ética desde cualquier perspectiva civilizada.
Ética y moral se incluyen recíprocamente pero la ética del Estado admite conductas tachadas de inmorales por la Iglesia Católica (aborto, esterilizaciones, cirugía transexual, eutanasia...). A los ciudadanos nos vincula la ética tutelada por el Estado y definidia en la Constitución; en cuanto al resto, a asumir limitaciones de orden moral, ahí cada cual es libre de asumir lo que entienda procedente pero, eso sí, sin intentar que esa limitación se imponga a los demás por inmoral.
Luego quien no crea en nada tendrá siempre el asidero de la Constitución y leyes derivadas para entender que el homicidio está prohibido sin necesidad de que se lo diga un clérigo administrador de una determinada moral.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Según lo veo (tampoco es que haya dedicado mucho tiempo a comprender la diferencia entre ética y moral, ya que para mí es prácticamente lo mismo), y fiándome de la fuente que es DRAE, que en este caso supongo que tomará lo dicho por uno o varios filósofos y bla bla bla.


> *ética**.*
> * 1.     * f. Conjunto de normas morales que rigen la conducta de la persona en cualquier ámbito de la vida.





> *moral*.
> *1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las acciones o caracteres de las personas, desde el punto de vista de la bondad o malicia.


Me quedaría con esas dos definiciones por simplificarlo y según eso (que me parece razonable) *la ética es un libro lleno de moral*.




clares3, gracias por tu colaboración. De lo que has escrito interpreto que en un mundo de ateos existiría la ética pero no la moral. También que toda la ética, en general, es moral, pero no toda la moral es ética. Si no es así, puedes corregirme sin mayor problema.





> La idea de que quien no tiene moral (recuerda que vinculé la moral a lo religioso) carece por completo de ética fue muy difundida en España
> Luego quien no crea en nada tendrá siempre el asidero de la Constitución y leyes derivadas para entender que el homicidio está prohibido sin necesidad de que se lo diga un clérigo administrador de una determinada moral.
> 
> La ética laica que impone el Estado coincide básicamente con la mayoría de las morales al uso.
> Ética y moral se incluyen recíprocamente pero la ética del Estado admite conductas tachadas de inmorales por la Iglesia Católica.


He modificado el texto con el único fin de acortarlo y simplificar las ideas.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Querido JuanNadie, yo no fui capaz de sintetizar el asunto como lo has hecho tú: "toda la ética, en general, es moral, pero no toda la moral es ética."
Hasta la próxima


----------



## manolibus

Sr Clares3.
He entrado en este foro por casualidad y en una conversación ya finalizada hace más de medio año. De cualquier manera, me sentiría mal si dejase de señalar un error en su razonamiento. Usted afirma que un ateo, a los que califica de amorales según su definición, sólo podría concluir que un asesinato no es ético tras leerlo en alguna ley. Obviando los millones de asesinatos cometidos bajo el manto de la religión (incluída la católica), no hace falta una ley para determinar lo que es ético y lo que no. La ley es el resultado de la ética, no la causa. La mayoría vota que se prohíba el asesinato, no lo impone el gobierno, como usted apunta.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo no dije que los ateos fueran amorales sino que sus planteamientos se basan en la ética que surge de la Constitución y no en la que surge de textos sagrados. El ateo es ético, desde luego, pero no no vive afectado por la moral de una determinada religión. Eso es lo que dije y me reafirmo.
Y sí, de acuerdo en que casi todas las legislaciones prohiben el asesinato y el homicidio pero las excepcioens a cuenta de la moral son las que importan: en determinados sectores islámicos es lícito matar a la hija sorprendida en actitud impropia del Islam. Y también es moral, y hasta tiene premio, asesinar a Salman Rushdie y al autor de las caricaturas de Mahoma tal como en su día tuvo premio matar a infieles en las Cruzadas. En el Código penal español vigente hasta 1996 se atenuaba la pena en los llamados infanticidios honoris causa, etc, etc, etc.
Y en cuanto a que los gobiernos no impongan asuntos relacionados con el asesinato me bastaría con citar ejemplos actuales pero prefiero apuntar en otra dirección: las Leyes de Nüremberg de los Nazis o la Ley de Represión de la Masonería y el Comunismo (1940) de España.
En cualquier caso creo apreciar una cierta irritación en su post que no creo que sea merecida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí la ética de cada persona es su techo de valores, el con junto axiológico al cual referimos nuestros actos. En este sentido, se puede decir que la moral es la aplicación en el día a día de ese techo axiológico. Si los hechos se ajustan a esa escala de valores, se dice que son morales (o éticos), si no es así, serán inmorales (o no éticos).
Fuera de disquisiciones propias de la filosofía (y hay cientos de miles de libros sobre este tema, y no exagero), en la lengua estándar ética parece tener un valor abstracto, mientras que moral parece tener que ver más con la práctica.
Las morales o éticas religiosas son siempre parciales y no motivadas por la realidad de la vida social humana, sino por tabúes e interdictos supuestamente extrahumanos. 
La ética, la moral son humanas, constructos del hombre en cuanto ser social. Las morales religiosas son también constructos humanos pero en origen no son por definición panhumanas, sino fruto de la moral de un grupo o individuo que se propaga como fruto de la voluntad de un llamado ser superior o dios que nada tiene que ver con nuestra existencia.


----------



## Södertjej

clares3 said:


> Yo no dije que los ateos fueran amorales sino que sus planteamientos se basan en la ética que surge de la Constitución y no en la que surge de textos sagrados.


Ni se tienen que basar en textos sagrados ni en leyes. El concepto del bien y del mal lo tienen incluso aquellos que no han leído un texto legal en su vida y no creen en dios. La interpretación de la moralidad es un concepto social y cultural, del cual se puede apropiar (o rechazar) determinadas religiones.



clares3 said:


> El ateo es ético, desde luego, pero no no vive afectado por la moral de una determinada religión. Eso es lo que dije y me reafirmo.


Y yo de nuevo niego la mayor. Existe el concepto de lo moral o inmoral fuera de la religión. Por lo tanto el ateo tiene valores morales independientemente de que una religión reclame determinados valores morales como propios.

Repito: que muchas religiones se autoproclamen poseedoras de la moral (y de muchas cosas más) no quiere decir que sea verdad y no haya moral fuera de su... tinglado.

De igual manera que la verdadera experiencia espiritual pocas veces tiene que ver con la religión. Pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## clares3

Me reafirmo en el post #12.
Cambio y corto (esto no es un chat)


----------



## manolibus

Sr. Clares3.
Le pido perdón, he releído mi post y parece más beligerante de lo que pretendía. Está escrito con prisa, no con irritación. Estoy de acuerdo en que éste no es el lugar adecuado, pero su comentario fue el primero que me pareció de corte ideológico. Volviendo a la semántica, me parece que la diferencia entre moral y ética apunta en otra dicrección. Si fuese simplemente que la moral se refiere a los valores de una religión no tendría sentido hablar de relativismo moral. Un saludo


----------



## clares3

Hola
En este nuevo tono intentaré explicarle, manolibus, mi forma de ver el hilo. Es pretensión de las distintas religiones hacer que la conducta social coincida exactamente con la moral que surge de sus textos. Así fue desde el comienzo y así sigue siendo en general; ejemplo paradigmático sería el país (hay muchos) donde rige la sharia o ley islámica, toda ella extraída del Corán. El avance de un Derecho de raíz laica llevó a distinguir entre lo moral, de origen religioso, y lo meramente ético, de origen laico, hoy plasamdo en las constituciones de los pueblos. Hay una coincidencia enorme entre lo moral y lo ético: el homicidio, el robo, la violación y la mayor parte de los delitos están recogidos en el Código penal y también en los decálogos de las distintas religiones. En definitiva, tanto motal como ética incorporan valores (vida humana, salud e integridad, libertad, honor, etc) pero difieren a la hora de tratar algunos de ellos. No hay duda sobre la prohibición generalizada del homicidio pero el adulterio y la blasfemia se han quedado como pecados en el ámbito de la moral cristiana imperante en Europa pero han salido de sus códigos penales pues la ética laica no exige criminalizar esas conductas.
Considere, además, que estas distinciones sufren distorsiones según el origen cultural de cada uno de nosotros; no ve lo mismo ese problema un protestante que un católico, y no digamos un sintoista o un budista; quizás lo que más claro lo tienen son los islámicos radicales para quienes directamente no hay ética sino moral derivada del Islam.
Por lo tanto, no es cierto que yo sostenga que los ateos son amorales (su ética incluye casi los mismos valores que la moral), tampoco sostengo que la gente en general sólo se entenre de la prohibición del asesinato cuando lo lee en una ley y sí, sí sostengo que a veces los legisladores han elevado a categoría de delito actos que ninguna moral puede condenar (prohibición a los judíos de ejercer la docencia)
Finalmente, ojala fuera cierto lo que usted sostiene: "La ley es el resultado de la ética, no la causa."


----------



## manolibus

Entiendo lo que quiere decir y sí, probablemente ése sea el matiz que no alcanzaba a comprender. Otra cuestión (aunque sólo sea por alargar una conversación interesante); entonces, como le decía en el anterior post, sería inexacto hablar de relativismo moral, ya que el concepto de moral sería absoluto, ¿no? Le pregunto con tanta curiosidad como probablemente ignorancia. Gracias por su elaborada respuesta anterior


----------



## clares3

Hola
Qué más quisiéramos que contar con una moral o ética absoluta. Eso acabaría con el problema y con esta discusión amistosa pues entonces todos, moralistas y éticos, tendríamos una base firme (absoluta) sobre la que apoyar nuestros juicios éticos/morales sobre nuestro actuar y el de los demás. 
Precisamente eso es lo que pretenden quienes hablan de moral: que la suya sea absoluta y, por tanto, compartible  necesariamente por todos. Pero no hay tal. Los principios éticos están más o menos objetivados en los tratados internacionales a los que aludí en algún post que luego borraron, de ahí que rijan con carácter imperativo en toda la UE: abolición de la pena de muerte, de los trabajos forzados, necesaria protección de los derechos fundamentales (vida, integridad, salud, libertad, etc...). Pero la moral anda por otros caminos. Sólo un ejemplo: el homicidio es objeto de condena universal pero en las excepciones a esa protección se introduce un relativismo radical: matar a la hija/o descubierta/o en actitud no islámica justifica que se le de muerte y así ocurre en Turquía, Jordania, Arabia Saudí, Emiratos... Es una tesis moral que desde la ética no se puede compartir.
PS: olvidé agradecerle sus excusas (admitidas, por demás) del post anterior. Ese es el tono que, usualmente, preside este foro.


----------



## Josevr

Este es un tema muy amplio y que causa demasiada confusión,inclusive después leer varias respuestas pareciera que nadie se pone de acuerdo. 
Mi opinion es que la moral son las conductas por las que se rige una persona o comunidad y la ética es como el juez de cada moral, la disciplina que estudia y determina si cierto comportamiento colectivo o individual es correcto. Pero también he visto a alguien decir que la ética es la moral al trascender a un ámbito público. 
¿Qué opinan de mi perspectiva? Estoy confundido. 

También aprovecho para preguntarles ¿por qué se dice apoyo moral cuando se refieren a dar ánimos? No veo que la moral tenga que ver.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Josevr said:


> Este es un tema muy amplio y que causa demasiada confusión,inclusive después leer varias respuestas pareciera que nadie se pone de acuerdo.
> Mi opinion es que la moral son las conductas por las que se rige una persona o comunidad y la ética es como el juez de cada moral, la disciplina que estudia y determina si cierto comportamiento colectivo o individual es correcto. Pero también he visto a alguien decir que la ética es la moral al trascender a un ámbito público.
> ¿Qué opinan de mi perspectiva? Estoy confundido.
> 
> También aprovecho para preguntarles ¿por qué se dice apoyo moral cuando se refieren a dar ánimos? No veo que la moral tenga que ver.



Espero te sirva este artículo, con él me quedó clara la diferencia:
Diferencia entre Ética y Moral - Blog de  HUMANIDADES                                        en Campus Digital

Respecto a tu pregunta sobre la expresión "apoyo moral" en este caso moral se utiliza con otro de sus significados que es justamente ánimo. 
Dar apoyo moral significa dar consuelo o prestar ayuda en contraposición a proporcionar algo material. 
Cuando se habla de "baja moral" también se involucra el ánimo y se quien la tiene sufre de desaliento o tristeza.


----------

